# Toy Poodle SLICED at the groomers!



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

So basically Bucielle was horribly behaved at the groomers. I knew she was going to be bad LOOOL… just based off past experiences at home she hates combs, blow dryers, shears, and water. She screams kicks bites etc… so when it came time to finally cut them horrid naps I knew she was going to put up quite the fight 😂😂. The groomer basically had to scissor most of her body because she wouldnt let her near her face or body with the shear. BUCIELLE EVEN GOT CUTT AT THE GROOMERS on her chest!!! I still love my groomer and she has done all my dogs but I feel a bit hesitant bringing Bucielle back, because I don’t see her changing behavior wise. But here are somes pics I took today her cut is a bit choppy but its better than nothing 😂. But do dogs get better as time goes on? the groomer said she should come more often but Dior gave no issues her first time around so I’m thinking it is just a toy poodle thing, because even Phoebe was a little ill-mannered when she went.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, her behavior definitely won't change if you just give up and stop bringing her in. How old is she? How many times has she been groomed? What have her past grooming experiences been like?

If the groomer is willing to work with her then i would put her on a schedule and stick with it. Maybe even bring her in more frequently.... just for baths, nails, etc etc so she gets the exposure but it isn't always a long grooming session. Heck, if the groomer is willing to play along you may want to try to bring her in without them doing anything except saying 'hi' so she can socialize with the groomer.

Wether or not she will ever get better with grooming really depends on a variety of factors, but avoiding the situation entirely will only make her WORSE. I have groomed some puppies who were absolutely horrible, but with time/patience turned into wonderful dogs to work with as adults. I have also had some puppies just... not change at all because their owners ignored our recommendations and only brought them in when in dire need (we usually had to refer them out at this point because the dogs were MATTED in addition to being total jerks.)

Have you worked with a behaviorist or trainer? If not, i would strongly consider it. Chances are it's not just grooming she needs a bit of work with. There may be an underlying issue to address. A lot of the puppies/dogs i groom that are just rotten on the table are rotten at home - and this comes from the owners, btw - and get away with it. Not saying this is the case here, but often times everything is connected. A professional who can physically see her reaction/behavior would be way more help than someone online who can only go off of a description, anyway.

Just side note: some of the worst dogs i have worked with so far have all been "COVID puppies". People stayed home from work for whatever reason, felt they have the time/$$ for a puppy, but didn't consider that groomers were closed down in my state and had no training classes available or ways to socialize the puppy. Fast forwards six, seven, eight months and we're finally open again for them to bring their "never been touched by anyone outside the family" puppies. I think we broke records on how many we had to refer to a vet because they wouldn't let us touch them, let alone groom them.

The last resort would be to try some sort of medication - I personally do not like grooming medicated dogs, but some groomers will. In my experiences, the dosage for medications that offer light sedation just make the dog loopy and stupid, on top of aggressive. Doesn't keep them from biting me, or trying, doesn't really do much for anxiety either, and could potentially make things worse (cause confusion on top of everything else.) If a regular groomer can't do it safely, it may be something to go to the vet for - some vets have actual groomers that will work on fully sedated dogs. But, again, i only suggest this as last resort. There is PLENTY to try first, second, third, and so on.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

The groomer is correct, taking the dog in more often is pretty much the only way to improve the behavior and no it most certainly isn’t a toy poodle thing. Poodles are one breed with different sizes and while there are differences in personality and energy level across lines, for the most part behaviorally a poodle is a poodle. Something you can do at home is teach a chin rest, this will make your groomer’s life easier. Teach it by putting your hand out and having your puppy take food from the other side of the hand so that they have to rest their chin on your hand to eat. Don’t put this on cue until your puppy is reliably resting their head on your hand.

As for the cut, your groomer shouldn’t be using shears (except thinning shears) on a matted dog, only clippers. This would indicate to me that the groomer is a bit green but maybe it was just a misstep. Or what happened is your groomer did use clippers and the dog was being wild and got clipper burn, this is very very hard to avoid on a wild dog and I wouldn’t fault the groomer whatsoever. 

I would take the puppy in for baths and brush’s only for a while and pick them up quickly so that they could build some tolerance for grooming without being overwhelmed. Or even take them into the groomer feed them treats and walk out without a groomer at all. This is to condition good feelings with the salon. And I would avoid big box stores and instead go to a groomer that only accepted one dog at a time to minimize stress.

this is a pic of Tekno (toy poo) doing a chin rest. Im able to trim his little face with ease because he finds this position comforting and goes into it on his own fruition. You can even see him falling asleep in this picture because he associates it with boring grooming lol


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Most puppies are difficult to groom until they get acclimated to it. The earlier you start taking them and the more consistent you are the better they tend to be. Some groomers ease them into full grooms, while others are firm from day one and fire the puppy if they don't shape up.

If you want her to be good at the groomer then you need to take her to a groomer who can help you plan how to desensitize her to it and teach her the right behavior. If she has general behavior issues or you can't find a groomer that can work with her then you need to get a trainer or behaviorist.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It is not a toy poodle thing, it is an owner thing and there truly is nothing laughable about this. She is your responsibility and you must help her learn to accept the process, not just shrug your shoulders saying "She won't let me...". You must work with her a few minutes daily on different steps of the grooming process. 
Hold brush/comb near her. Give treat. Repeat for 1-3 cycles.

There are a number of threads including a Stickied thread that give ideas and tips on how to help desensitive puppies to grooming. Your responsibility, not the groomers,


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

As for her injury, did you bring it to the owner/manager/groomers attention? Why didn't the groomer stop if she was so out-of-control instead of forcing the issue. 
A matted poodle is in danger of health issues but so is one who ends up requiring treatment due to a groom not going well.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Once upon a time I agreed to help out a friend of mine who owned a grooming shop - just for a couple of weeks so her regular groomer could be off for awhile. Now I had been grooming my own poodles for show for quite a few years, so I foolishly thought I could easily handle some pet clips. Holy cow! What horribly behaved little monsters! Puppies bred for show are groomed from about 4 weeks on, so even very young puppies are fairly well behaved. Pets, on the other hand, often bite! 

I particularly remember a very pretty little black toy. I had carefully combed out her somewhat matted ears (with her biting me every chance she got). She looked really pretty when her owner came to pick her up. "Oh," said the owner, "I just wanted you to shave her ears!" Grrrrrrrrr.

I have never volunteered to groom pet dogs again!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

diorthebaddest said:


> But do dogs get better as time goes on? the groomer said she should come more often but Dior gave no issues her first time around so I’m thinking it is just a toy poodle thing, because even Phoebe was a little ill-mannered when she went.


No, it’s not a toy poodle thing. And no, dogs better over time if you don’t take the time to teach them. Both my toys are a pleasure to groom, but I put in the work when they were young.

A poodle who won’t be groomed is a nightmare. Do what needs to be done now, before it’s too late.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Now that she's trimmed shorter and presumably all mats and tangles are gone, you need to start this asap to at least keep them away for the future.

What worked for me was to wait til my boys were getting sleepy then run the pin brush or comb lightly over their fur for just one pass then stroke with my hand over the same area. Just repeat that for a bit, then stop for a bit. They mostly just thought I was petting them. Adding tiny treats in between brush or comb strokes might help also.

Build up as she seems to relax. Sure, it's necessary to get that brush or comb thru her fur just about every day, but it can be done in sections. The most important thing is to get her used to the feeling before it hurts by having tangles to get caught on.

This isn't particularly uncommon. Can't really say how long it took, but eventually when I pulled out the brush and comb my lap would become littered with poodles. 

I'd suggest to first use a regular mini boar bristle brush, something like









follow this with a tipped cushion pin brush something like









next a greyhound style comb something like












finish off with a small soft pin universal type curved slicker with coated 
pin tips something like this









Stroke with hand
Stroke with tool (above)
Tiny treat
Repeat, just for a few minutes, several times a day.

As she stops fighting and starts relaxing, reduce the treat to every second, then third, etc, cycle. 
This may take days or weeks to get to where she's not fighting. 

For everything that she hates, make it a small baby step, treat, repeat. 

Bath-fill sink or whatever you use with 1 inch of water. Place her in, give treat, lift her out, repeat...increase water level...

Dryer-have her in bathroom while you use the hairdryer on yourself, direct airflow at floor by her so it deflects on her, treat, repeat...

For clipper feel and sounds, use an electric toothbrush or a battery powered one. Turn it on, let her just hear it, treat, turn it off, repeat....Next step is turn it on, touch her with it to feel the vibration, treat, then turn it off, repeat...

Toothbrushing-rub your finger over her teeth, treat, repeat...

Is this a slow process? Yes it is. Does it take an hour or more of your day? It might.
Is it worth it to have a poodle who cannot avoid needing to be groomed be tolerant of the whole process? Ask any groomer you hand her off to if it is. 

If you brush and comb her thoroughly only every 2 days over the next 15 years, that's approximately 2,700 battles not fought, stress not experienced by either of you.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't have much to add to the amazing advice already given except just to really emphasise that you have to intervene now, she won't grow out of it without your help otherwise she will get worse. She is a poodle, she has to be groomed very regularly, you and your groomer can fight with her now but imagine how stressful it is for her to go through that every 6 weeks. It will only become more and more dangerous and its going to be an absolute crisis when she is elderly and can neither handle the stress or sedation. 

I know this because this is the mistake my parents did with their yorkie. Its not that we didn't try, we did introduce him to baths and stuff at home. But we underestimated how often he needed those exercises. We were doing it maybe once a week or so and when we did we would go way too fast. So we would put him in the bathtube which had some water in it but he was already so stressed that he wouldn't even take any treats. What we should have done is just start by throwing treats into the bathroom, get him comfortable in the room itself. Repeat this for a few days until he is super chill and happy and then have him in the room while the water is running (but he not in the bath) and repeat. Break the process down into small less scary pieces.

My little poodle is 4 months old. She is ok with the brushing but we still working on it and reinforcing it heavily when she behaves well! the first week or so I worked in sections. I would do one leg and then stop, then later in the day I would do the other leg etc. 

At the moment we are working with the clippers. I don't turn them on, I just take them out touch her toes with it and then treat. Touch her nose and then treat. I will be doing this around once or twice a day. Just 3 or 5 min at a time. She is uncomfortable with this even though she comes from a show breeder and has been groomed since 4 or 5 weeks. 

@Phaz23 thanks for the tip! I have seen show dogs rest with their head on a pillow while being groomed and I have been wondering how you train that! I think I will start working on this with Evra  This will be super useful when banding the topknot!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I will tell you what happens at the opposite end, I started grooming dogs because my mom was in a blind her older dogs were no longer excepted at the groomers because they would bite, I groomed her cocker spaniel poodle mix and pomeranian. In the beginning I just shaved them down but regular grooming helped as in brushing, combing out etc, the pommie I put into a puppy clip, the cockapoo I clipped him like a schnauzer.
The more often you groom them will insure it isn't a painful process, the more they can the very least tolerate it.
Just so you know I got bit too on the beginning grooming my mom's dogs. There us no way that a groomer will deal with that, it's up to a dog's owner to keep their dog knot/Matt free between groomings.


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> The groomer is correct, taking the dog in more often is pretty much the only way to improve the behavior and no it most certainly isn’t a toy poodle thing. Poodles are one breed with different sizes and while there are differences in personality and energy level across lines, for the most part behaviorally a poodle is a poodle. Something you can do at home is teach a chin rest, this will make your groomer’s life easier. Teach it by putting your hand out and having your puppy take food from the other side of the hand so that they have to rest their chin on your hand to eat. Don’t put this on cue until your puppy is reliably resting their head on your hand.
> 
> As for the cut, your groomer shouldn’t be using shears (except thinning shears) on a matted dog, only clippers. This would indicate to me that the groomer is a bit green but maybe it was just a misstep. Or what happened is your groomer did use clippers and the dog was being wild and got clipper burn, this is very very hard to avoid on a wild dog and I wouldn’t fault the groomer whatsoever.
> 
> ...


He’s beautiful 😍


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

I would try a different groomer. That’s just my opinion, we had a yorkie, who only saw maybe 3 groomers in his whole 15 years of life. I made sure that I was able to breathe down that groomers neck (sorry every groomer that ever had to deal with me). But it did make for a better experience. I love Bunny’s groomer& I did search the earth for her…


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> I don't have much to add to the amazing advice already given except just to really emphasise that you have to intervene now, she won't grow out of it without your help otherwise she will get worse. She is a poodle, she has to be groomed very regularly, you and your groomer can fight with her now but imagine how stressful it is for her to go through that every 6 weeks. It will only become more and more dangerous and its going to be an absolute crisis when she is elderly and can neither handle the stress or sedation.
> 
> I know this because this is the mistake my parents did with their yorkie. Its not that we didn't try, we did introduce him to baths and stuff at home. But we underestimated how often he needed those exercises. We were doing it maybe once a week or so and when we did we would go way too fast. So we would put him in the bathtube which had some water in it but he was already so stressed that he wouldn't even take any treats. What we should have done is just start by throwing treats into the bathroom, get him comfortable in the room itself. Repeat this for a few days until he is super chill and happy and then have him in the room while the water is running (but he not in the bath) and repeat. Break the process down into small less scary pieces.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I got the poodle pillow too & we are just desensitizing her too that as well 😃


----------



## PsychoBunny (Jun 12, 2021)

PsychoBunny said:


> Thank you! I got the poodle pillow too & we are just desensitizing her too that as well 😃


Our groomer can band her no problems, me not so much


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow is this sad. I do hope you will pay serious attention to the good advise you have gotten here. I guess now you are hopefully starting to understand that poodles are not such easy dogs. Grooming is an integral part of their lives and neglecting it to the point of having horrible mats and a terribly fearful experience for the dog is badly neglectful. One thing I am forever grateful to Javelin's breeder for is that she gave him pretty robust grooms (FFT, baths, nails and brush outs) three or four times before I brought him home. He doesn't love grooming since I am not so good a groomer as her, but she made my life with him much easier. Here is the sticky on teaching grooming behavior to puppies. Please read it carefully. Teaching grooming behavior to puppies


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

curlflooffan said:


> I don't have much to add to the amazing advice already given except just to really emphasise that you have to intervene now, she won't grow out of it without your help otherwise she will get worse. She is a poodle, she has to be groomed very regularly, you and your groomer can fight with her now but imagine how stressful it is for her to go through that every 6 weeks. It will only become more and more dangerous and its going to be an absolute crisis when she is elderly and can neither handle the stress or sedation.
> 
> I know this because this is the mistake my parents did with their yorkie. Its not that we didn't try, we did introduce him to baths and stuff at home. But we underestimated how often he needed those exercises. We were doing it maybe once a week or so and when we did we would go way too fast. So we would put him in the bathtube which had some water in it but he was already so stressed that he wouldn't even take any treats. What we should have done is just start by throwing treats into the bathroom, get him comfortable in the room itself. Repeat this for a few days until he is super chill and happy and then have him in the room while the water is running (but he not in the bath) and repeat. Break the process down into small less scary pieces.
> 
> ...


Honestly I didn’t train this at all- I just gave him a pillow. He already knew to lay down while being brushed and he appreciated the pillow lol. He is brushed twice a week and groomed once a week.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

TK9NY said:


> Well, her behavior definitely won't change if you just give up and stop bringing her in. How old is she? How many times has she been groomed? What have her past grooming experiences been like?
> 
> If the groomer is willing to work with her then i would put her on a schedule and stick with it. Maybe even bring her in more frequently.... just for baths, nails, etc etc so she gets the exposure but it isn't always a long grooming session. Heck, if the groomer is willing to play along you may want to try to bring her in without them doing anything except saying 'hi' so she can socialize with the groomer.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I totally agree I might just start taking her for baths to just get more comfortable with our groomer.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Phaz23 said:


> Honestly I didn’t train this at all- I just gave him a pillow. He already knew to lay down while being brushed and he appreciated the pillow lol. He is brushed twice a week and groomed once a week.
> 
> View attachment 481967


THIS IS EXACTLY HOW DIOR SITS WHEN I DO HER TOP KNOT HAHAHA Poodles are so smart!!


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> Wow is this sad. I do hope you will pay seriopus attention to the good advise you have gotten here. I guess now you are hopefully starting to understand that poodles are not such easy dogs. Grooming is an integral part of their lives and neglecting it to the point of having horrible mats and a terribly fearful experience for the dog is badly neglectful. One thing I am forever grateful to Javelin's breeder for is that she gave him pretty robust grooms (FFT, baths, nails and brush outs) three or four times before I brought him home. He doesn't love grooming since I am not so good a groomer as her, but she made my life with him much easier. Here is the sticky on teaching grooming behavior to puppies. Please read it carefully. Teaching grooming behavior to puppies


my poodles are always well groomed and taken care of, they never get ear infections, over grown nails, or matt. Its just that Bucielle is going thru the puppy stages and Dior matted too probably worse when she was a puppy. Dior never gets any matts now and I’m very equipped when it comes to grooming. If I showed you my grooming supplies you’d be wowed LOL 😂. I only depend on the groomer for haircuts and I do all of the ear plucking, anal glands, nail clipping, and teeth brushing myself.


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Now that she's trimmed shorter and presumably all mats and tangles are gone, you need to start this asap to at least keep them away for the future.
> 
> What worked for me was to wait til my boys were getting sleepy then run the pin brush or comb lightly over their fur for just one pass then stroke with my hand over the same area. Just repeat that for a bit, then stop for a bit. They mostly just thought I was petting them. Adding tiny treats in between brush or comb strokes might help also.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!! so much I will apply these steps I’m super excited on working on this with her.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Now that she's trimmed shorter and presumably all mats and tangles are gone, you need to start this asap to at least keep them away for the future.
> 
> What worked for me was to wait til my boys were getting sleepy then run the pin brush or comb lightly over their fur for just one pass then stroke with my hand over the same area. Just repeat that for a bit, then stop for a bit. They mostly just thought I was petting them. Adding tiny treats in between brush or comb strokes might help also.
> 
> ...


I just use a slicker brush and a comb on Remy, but you have me wondering if I shouldn’t start with a different type of brush. I would love to know your thoughts. He has an incredibly thick coat that is difficult, even with daily brushing. At one year old, he’s ok with grooming, not great, but we’re definitely working on it. The groomer says they have “an understanding.” I’m just wondering if I should add another type of brush at home to make it easier to maintain his luxurious coat.

Regarding the groomer, I always make sure to brush Remy throughly the night before I take him to the groomer. I want to do anything I can to make it easier for her and more pleasant for my little man.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I had been using only a slicker and comb too. Then I got a pin brush (CC Oval Gold, 27mm). Wow! The pin brush is definitely the tool to use over the slicker (IMO). I rarely use the slicker now. No mats in him to date.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bigbark, like Tom, I favor a pin brush over slickers.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty seems to really dislike pin brushes ...ok with being combed. He is nearly 7 months old so guess his adult coat will start coming through soon???


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Bigbark said:


> I just use a slicker brush and a comb on Remy, but you have me wondering i


Each type of brush has a somewhat different purpose in smoothing and separating the hair.

I'm sure our pro and amateur experienced groomers cringe a bit when I describe how I use mine. There is method to my madness tho.

When acclimating my grooming-disinclined pups, I started with what I consider the smoothest, softest tool, the boar brush, and used it to get my boys used to the motion and feeling of brushing.

The next is the pin brush with rounded tips on a cushion base. There are teeth now, able to get to the skin depending on the tooth and coat length, but more widely spaced and less likely to tug if a mat/tangle is encountered. If you get the tug, take the comb and gently tease it out using fingers and the comb to separate the tangle. Then go back over to see if the brush goes thru smoothly.

The last is the curved slicker with rounded tips, also on a cushion base. The teeth are closer together and may or may reach the skin, depending on length of teeth and coat. The slicker can usually get the last of the smaller tangles that might be left.

Once your pup is ok with the idea and the feeling, you'd likely be able to revert to the more traditional usage.

If you keep them combed or brushed as needed to keep the tangles out, then whatever tool you prefer is the one to use.

I keep my boys short enough for the warmer weather that the curved, round tipped, cushioned slicker is my go-to. The boys just seem to think they're getting a micro-massage .


Slicker Brush 
Removes Mats & Tangles
It works great for removing loose hair, loose mats, and tangles. It’s important to use a light touch with a Slicker Brush. The wire bristles can scratch your dogs’ skin if you use too much pressure. 
(This is why I use the curved, cushioned, round tipped type (Thanks Raindrops for the rec!))

Pin Brush 
Another Detangling Tool
A pin brush really penetrates through your poodle’s long, curly and dense hair to remove loose hair, mats, and tangles – just like the slicker brush.
If your poodle has a long or dense coat, we recommend using a technique referred to as line brushing to make sure you’re getting down to the skin.

Boar Brush
Helps to stimulate hair and skin follicles for a healthy coat. Distributes natural oils into the coat for a fantastic shine! Also aids in the removal of waves while blow drying and is great for chalking large breeds.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

My boy was groomed from the very start. (wanted to insert a video of the breeders grooming him at 6 weeks but it wouldn't let me). He was perfectly prepared to accept grooming and I trained with him every single day at the beginning. This is no laughing matter since a Poodle's health depends on proper grooming. As the owner of a beautiful little poodle it is your duty to prepare them to accept grooming without too much stress. I have heard of dogs having heart attacks on grooming tables because they got so stressed out - also once groomers don't accept your dog it becomes super difficult to get anybody to accept them. This will not go away without lots of training.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

diorthebaddest said:


> So basically Bucielle was horribly behaved at the groomers. I knew she was going to be bad LOOOL… just based off past experiences at home she hates combs, blow dryers, shears, and water. She screams kicks bites etc… so when it came time to finally cut them horrid naps I knew she was going to put up quite the fight 😂😂. The groomer basically had to scissor most of her body because she wouldnt let her near her face or body with the shear. BUCIELLE EVEN GOT CUTT AT THE GROOMERS on her chest!!! I still love my groomer and she has done all my dogs but I feel a bit hesitant bringing Bucielle back, because I don’t see her changing behavior wise. But here are somes pics I took today her cut is a bit choppy but its better than nothing 😂. But do dogs get better as time goes on? the groomer said she should come more often but Dior gave no issues her first time around so I’m thinking it is just a toy poodle thing, because even Phoebe was a little ill-mannered when she went.
> View attachment 481942
> View attachment 481943
> View attachment 481944
> View attachment 481945


My two pups are scheduled every two weeks until the end of the year, then we'll probably schedule once a month. They were not doing well with grooming at the beginning, especially our little boy. But even after 4 grooming sessions, the groomer says they are really doing much better.


----------



## hucks_pups (Sep 12, 2021)

diorthebaddest said:


> I still love my groomer and she has done all my dogs But do dogs get better as time goes on? the groomer said she should come more often but ……


👋 Professional Groomer Here 🙋‍♀️ God Bless Your Groomer!! With that being said, if a brand new to grooming puppy puts up that much of a fight then the groomer should stop the groom, call the owner, and schedule another groom the following week-2weeks! When I get in a puppy that acts like that I require the owner bring in the puppy every 2 weeks until the problem stops. This pup is going to need groomed every 4 weeks for the rest of its life. In my experience groomers can “set the tone” if you will for the puppy’s personality/attitude for the rest of its life within the first couple of grooms. If you are relatively close to Southern Missouri then come see me!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

hucks_pups said:


> [emoji112] Professional Groomer Here [emoji2320] God Bless Your Groomer!! With that being said, if a brand new to grooming puppy puts up that much of a fight then the groomer should stop the groom, call the owner, and schedule another groom the following week-2weeks! When I get in a puppy that acts like that I require the owner bring in the puppy every 2 weeks until the problem stops. This pup is going to need groomed every 4 weeks for the rest of its life. In my experience groomers can “set the tone” if you will for the puppy’s personality/attitude for the rest of its life within the first couple of grooms. If you are relatively close to Southern Missouri then come see me!


Welcome @hucks_pups! Good to have another groomer (not me) on board!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I can’t groom Buck, and knew that going into the poodle life. He came home to us with at least two grooms under his belt. I had good groomers lined up and told them to do what they could after he was fully vaxxed. They were no nonsense and he trusted and submitted. He loves his current groomer and is very compliant. He is NOT happy to have his routine disturbed every four weeks, but that’s the life. They have to submit to you or a pro. Buck is in much better hands with a professional


----------



## diorthebaddest (Mar 18, 2021)

hucks_pups said:


> 👋 Professional Groomer Here 🙋‍♀️ God Bless Your Groomer!! With that being said, if a brand new to grooming puppy puts up that much of a fight then the groomer should stop the groom, call the owner, and schedule another groom the following week-2weeks! When I get in a puppy that acts like that I require the owner bring in the puppy every 2 weeks until the problem stops. This pup is going to need groomed every 4 weeks for the rest of its life. In my experience groomers can “set the tone” if you will for the puppy’s personality/attitude for the rest of its life within the first couple of grooms. If you are relatively close to Southern Missouri then come see me!


We are from Connecticut hahaa, I wish you sound awesome! and I actually bring Bucielle in on sunday so she'll be seeing our groomer again im sure she'll dread it LOOOL😂.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

.


----------

